# Where/how to buy/rent full kegs from commercial brewers?



## bmarshall (18/10/13)

Where and how can I buy/rent full kegs from commercial brewers?


----------



## Fents (18/10/13)

you just ring the brewery you are after and ask them if you can buy a keg


----------



## joshF (18/10/13)

Often some pubs will also sell them. Our local bowling club used to lease them with the wheelie bin full of ice, gas etc etc. for around the 280 mark.


----------



## adamsmith3d (18/10/13)

Pretty sure Mountain Goat (in Richmond) rent out a system with kegs. Give them a call....


----------



## WarmBeer (18/10/13)

adzo said:


> Pretty sure Mountain Goat (in Richmond) rent out a system with kegs. Give them a call....


Nope, not any more.

They go through Kegs on Legs

Good range, but you pay for it...


----------



## punkin (18/10/13)

$3 a schooner, could be worse i spose. Mountain Goat is all good beer. Be interesting to see if you could get kegs from Feral.


----------



## maldridge (18/10/13)

I've hired from Kegs On Legs for my grand final party for the last 5 years in a row. Always works out a reasonable deal when you have a few people chip in. A lot less hassle and mess too. Good blokes!


----------



## bmarshall (19/10/13)

Thanks guys


----------

